# Take me Back to the 80's



## ColeGauthier (Sep 22, 2015)

Here is another recent photo from a shoot I just finished this weekend! Please have a look at my blog if you want to see the rest!  
I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 22, 2015)

maybe a little bright on the face, but overall I like it. 
nicely done.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 23, 2015)

Very nice. Did you use a gel on the flash? I love the orange/red glow and flow, very unusual and interesting. Really pops against that blue/green flannel. Excellent in these eyes. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Sep 23, 2015)

nothing about this says 80s, but good none-the-less.

I much prefer your B&W processing over your color.


----------



## ColeGauthier (Sep 24, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> maybe a little bright on the face, but overall I like it.
> nicely done.



Thank you! I decided to keep it that way, I think it contrasted nicely with the hair. 



jcdeboever said:


> Very nice. Did you use a gel on the flash? I love the orange/red glow and flow, very unusual and interesting. Really pops against that blue/green flannel. Excellent in these eyes.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



I have not used gels, just a triple diffusion method with a large softbox and then I brought it into Photoshop and brought up the saturation and dodged the hair. Thank you for the compliments! 



Braineack said:


> nothing about this says 80s, but good none-the-less.
> 
> I much prefer your B&W processing over your color.



Well... it's a title. I am glad you liked at least one them.


----------



## BrickHouse (Sep 25, 2015)

Braineack said:


> nothing about this says 80s, but good none-the-less.
> 
> I much prefer your B&W processing over your color.


 
I don't know about that. I think I bought that exact flanel shirt back in the 80's.


----------



## ColeGauthier (Oct 4, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > nothing about this says 80s, but good none-the-less.
> ...



I thought so too!


----------



## beagle100 (Nov 13, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > nothing about this says 80s, but good none-the-less.
> ...



flannel shirt?
I'm still stuck in the 80's


----------



## tirediron (Nov 15, 2015)

I like the colour, exposure, lighting... but what I don't like are the position of her hands; especially her right, which has a disembodied look to it, as if someone is behind her reaching for her throat.


----------

